# ....Bronze Glow for the eternally pale....



## Caffy (Jun 1, 2007)

Hi Girls.... Yay it's Friday, so I decided to do a look that I love for summer. It matches most everything, and it's so easy!.





So these are the main things I'm using for today's Bronzey glow tutorial

Bobbi Brown Stick Foundation in Sand
Shiseido Peach Concealer ( great for dark dark circles to layer as a base)
Giorgio Armani Sheer Pigment #2
Deja Vu mascara + Tiny Sniper 
Blitz & Glitz Mac Gel liner
Nars cream shadow in El Dorado, and Savage
Shiseido Hydocream shadow in Glistening Sand 
Mac Lustreglass in Instant Gold
Nars Sertao Blush 
Mac Refined Enfiched Bronze
MAC Tempting shadow
Urban Decay Glide on pencil in Baked
Kevyn Aucoin eye palette in #3




No Makeup...but make sure u layer on some moisterizer. I LOVE Weleda Skin Food. It's very Moist and looks dewy under foundation.












Layer on some foundation and under eye concealer, and set with a fine powder. I think I used Mac Blot Powder.




Brows are a must...




I take the golden bamboo shade in the eye palette and give my eyes a gentle wash. To make sure the cream shadow has something to grab on to.








Take the Savage cream shadow ( Intense bronze) and sweep it on your eye, dabbing more at the outer corners. Should look like this.








Take the Shiseido Hydropowder in Glistening Sand and sweep some on your eye concentrating on the inner corners up to the middle of the eye. It brightens the eye, and highlights it.
Should look like that..




Take the White gold of the kevyn Aucoin and highlight your brow bone area.




Draw a thin black line, with gel liner, and slighting turning up the edges




for your lower lid, draw the bronze eyeliner from your inner eye corner to the outter eye corner.




Take a liner brush and press tempting shadow into the creamy bronze liner, to make it stay in place, and add some dimension to the eye shape.




Should look like this! ;-)
















Mascara top and bottom a couple times. End up like this!




Dab on some sheer pigment from GA, and blend it with a sponge. Cream blush works great under bronzer, so pale girls don't look dirty with bronzer!




Brush Sertao Nars Blush on the uppercheek bones up to hairline, and a bit across the nose, forehead ,temples, and chin.




this is what the Blush looks like








Tada! End up like this









Whip out that bronzer brush and brush bronzer on jawline, lower cheekbones, and neck, and across nose and eyes.. Makes it look very very natural.








Bronze looks look great with gold lipgloss. Just dab some on!

















That's it! Hope it was easy enough for everyone! Thank you for reading! Now i'm off to dinner! Ciao ! Ciao!





Look at the icky before! So pale and freckly.


----------



## JCBean (Jun 1, 2007)

Caffy-that's simply gorgeous.I'm putting the Blitz and Glitz liner on my list now! Those colours really suit you hun!

I'm loving the Serato blush-I *need* that!!!

Thanks for another fab tut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## Caffy (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks so much!... JC Bean!.. Yea Mac's Gel Liner in Blitz & Glitz is a soft black with flecks of gold in it. Very nice and subtle. <3 Sertao a a fabulous summer blush cuz it's half blush and half bronzer. Very cute.


----------



## JCBean (Jun 1, 2007)

You're more than welcome! I'm really into bronzes/golds etc at the moment, I tried to do a bronzed look in my 'Summery make up tut'....looks ok, but definitely want to invest in Serato now, and some other bronzers.

Oh, hope you don't mind at all, but I added you as a friend the other day.

xx


----------



## boudoir (Jun 1, 2007)

This is so pretty!! I'll definitely try to apply your tips 

Oh yeah, and I'll definitely check out Sertao... it looks gorge!!


----------



## Tawanalee (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh wow! This is stunning!!!!


----------



## SELFstyled (Jun 1, 2007)

Love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the tutorial, I'll have to try that next time.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 2, 2007)

love it!


----------



## Dana72 (Jun 2, 2007)

this is stunning!

thank you


----------



## fmindik (Jun 2, 2007)

Thank you so much, your tuts are great, I learn so many new things. You look so beautiful with bronze colors.


----------



## user79 (Jun 2, 2007)

That blush looks awesome on you, thanks for the tut!


----------



## evekk (Jun 2, 2007)

I love this.  Love all your tutoorials.  More please!


----------



## entipy (Jun 2, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## lotus (Jun 3, 2007)

wow! it's an amazing summery look, good job!


----------



## applefrite (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice tut !!


----------



## breathless (Jun 4, 2007)

so, this is perfect for me =] thanks!


----------



## ankheera (Jun 4, 2007)

that's great, i'm gonna try, i'm so pale!!


----------



## Jayne (Jun 5, 2007)

great tut', thanks for sharing !!


----------



## Moontress (Jun 5, 2007)

great tutorial! thx for sharing


----------



## yoonjungifer (Jun 7, 2007)

Great tutorial! I'm so tempted to buy Sertao now... T_T


----------



## Motoko Kusanagi (Jun 8, 2007)

Yes, so simple but so cute!!! You look great with gold, bronze e/s. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 20, 2007)

i love the gold liner! i'm definitley going to go get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thanks for the great tut girlie!!!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 29, 2007)

so beautiful


----------



## ViV04 (Jul 9, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## draught (Jul 22, 2007)

so pretty!


----------



## lilmzkimmylady (Jul 24, 2007)

absolutely LOVE the tut! just one question, I'm having trouble finding the MAC bronzer you used (i think the collection is no longer available?). do you know another MAC or not bronzer that matches the color you used (my coloring appears to be close to your's)? thanks!


----------



## star07 (Jul 25, 2007)

oh i really enjoyed this one! i need to take a look at more of your tutorials b/c i'm asian too.


----------



## starxrie1 (Jul 25, 2007)

You're beautiful.


----------



## Nicolah (Jul 25, 2007)

I love your freckles!


----------



## Kim. (Jul 25, 2007)

I love your Tutorials because they're simple, your gorgeous and they're looks everyone can try. Thanks so much for posting
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## ViVaMac (Jul 27, 2007)

Really good tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a pale too so I try your makeup


----------



## Caffy (Jul 28, 2007)

Regarding the bronzer question..I dunno I bought that bronzer like a year ago..but it's the regular Enriched Bronze..I think. It's not my favourite bronzer per se... I like Nars Laguna better! much better for my skin tone..but I broke it so I had to switch!


----------



## Esperansa_b (Jul 28, 2007)

It's so beautiful!


----------



## tika (Jul 28, 2007)

Very pretty


----------



## missvox (Jul 29, 2007)

Great TUT, which brow pencil did you use?


----------



## dmenchi (Jul 29, 2007)

love it...but i'll still look pale


----------



## krackatoa (Aug 4, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------

